# Any Cuban quotes?



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Are there any Cuban comments? Did he say anything like he regretted not resigning Nash or anything like that? Did he wish him luck? I figure he would have had something to say...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think he's regretting not trading Dirk Nowitzki for Shaq.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I think he's regretting not trading Dirk Nowitzki for Shaq.


good one.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I thought Shaq didn't want to go to Dallas anyway? 


But I really want to hear what Cuban has said about this series... Nash in HIS FACE, ON HIS COURT... took the W away from him. Classific. 

That's called BITE YOU BACK. 


He let Nash go thinking that he isn't worth it and Suns comes back to BITE him. lol Oh man... you can't find another classic story like this on the theme of "Revenge". LOL


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

For the Mavericks, Erick Dampier is as valuable as Steve Nash.

So it does not matter which player Cuban overpays.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I think he's regretting not trading Dirk Nowitzki for Shaq.


Exactly. Cuban's biggest mistake.


jibikao said:


> I thought Shaq didn't want to go to Dallas anyway?


I think if I remember correctly, Shaq did list Dallas as one of the first team he wanted to be traded to, but Cuban had this "I will never trade Dirk" mentality at the time and refused to. I believe the rumor trade would've involved a sign & trade w/ Nash & Dirk (I think Toine would've been included as well) to LA sending Shaq over to Dallas. But that was shot down the trade as soon as Cuban decided to trade Antawn away.


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

jibikao said:


> I thought Shaq didn't want to go to Dallas anyway?
> 
> 
> But I really want to hear what Cuban has said about this series... Nash in HIS FACE, ON HIS COURT... took the W away from him. Classific.
> ...


Oh, wow. Please shut up. Cuban made Nash a very good offer, but Phoenix literally went all out. At that point of Nash's career, many people wouldn't have considered him worthy of a max contract. It's not like Cuban didn't try to re-sign him, like many people think. The two are still on good terms. Don't act like Nash was pissed off at Cuban for offering him like 5 mil/yr, because that is simply not the case.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> I think he's regretting not trading Dirk Nowitzki for Shaq.


Except that was NEVER an option. It was all wild media speculation, but there was no way in hell LA was going to trade him within the conference. Besides, after looking at what they got from Miami, Cuban would have been insane to even consider dealing Dirk straight up, much less throwing other players in.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, Mavs41 had my answer

Where the Lakers really going to trade him to another WC team?


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

Chaos said:


> Except that was NEVER an option. It was all wild media speculation, but there was no way in hell LA was going to trade him within the conference. Besides, after looking at what they got from Miami, Cuban would have been insane to even consider dealing Dirk straight up, much less throwing other players in.



Actually i do believe it was offered, but shaq said dirk had to be there for him to go


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

It's amazing how the national media and fans have NO IDEA what really went down with Nash situation. It's turned into Nash wanting revenge and Cuban is an evil owner. People and fans are just jealous because their owner/managers don't do everything possible to win. Mark Cuban is relentless in his pursuit to make the Mavs a championship team. I wish the media would stop hating on him because he doesn't sit in a suite box.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Mavs41 said:


> It's amazing how the national media and fans have NO IDEA what really went down with Nash situation.


Actually, it's quite straightforward. Cuban thought the Suns overpaid and decided not to match their offer so the Mavs lost Nash.

Terrible decision so far.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

> More on Shaq and the Blazers
> At yesterday's news conference, I asked GM John Nash about that Shaq for Miles, Randolph and Ratliff offer the team received last summer from the Lakers. He said that the deal was offered by Kupchak but added that it wasn't do-able in the offer's format because of Miles status as unsigned, and also, an eventual a base-year compensation player.
> 
> Said Nash: "The league would have rejected that trade."
> ...



http://www.oregonlive.com/canzano/


So actually if they did offer Dirk and Toine it would have been done.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Lakers NEVER wanted to deal Shaq to Dallas; All that was media speculation and sensationalism...

Not signing Nash was not a bad move...its not like at 31 all of a sudden Nash got good, its just that Phoenix went ALL out to get him. He would have vurtually gootrn the same amount of money in the 1st 4 years of the contract, Phoenix offerd more years garanteed


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If the Suns do not win a championship this year or even worse lose to SA in the WC finals then the Suns did nothing different then Dallas has always done, except the chances of them catching lightning in a bottle (no major injuries, no chemistry issues) again is doubtful.

All these people saying Cuban made a mistake never followup with saying that if the Mavs would have kept Nash they would have been the favorites.

In retrospect he would have been better off letting Marquise Daniels walk and signing Nash but hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

nima86 said:


> Actually i do believe it was offered, but shaq said dirk had to be there for him to go


Yes, Shaq said that...but no, it was never offered from either side. There was no chance in hell LA was going to deal Shaq within the conference.


----------

